# Rubika by vangra



## vangra (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I just want to let you know that I recently published my Rubik's cube game, called Rubika to the android store. 
I would very much appreciated it if you guys can provide me with feedback as I am not a very good cube solver myself. 
The game can be downloaded here: RUBIKA
Here is a short description:
Rubika is a Rubik's cube game featuring cubes from 1x1x1 to 8x8x8 and everything in between, like 2x4x6!
4 mechanics for moving pieces: classic, row flip, row slide, side side. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice! I've seen a few of these and I will be interested in trying this. I love the interface of it.


----------

